# Ceiling Design Help Wanted



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

May want to roll some shellac based primer before attaching anything to the panels.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Robie said:


> Disguise the grid with matching paint or wallpaper.
> Attach dimmable, LED light strips to create a design throughout the entire ceiling to further disguise the grids...the eye would be looking at the light design against the wallpaper and not the hidden grid system. The LED's would not have to follow the grids. The light design could be made virtually any shape...anywhere you wanted it.
> 
> If the dining area is going to have any sectioning to them, use different wallpapers for each area. Bold and vivid colors for one...subdued and calm for another, etc


Open plan.

One thing that sucks about it is that we will have to put the hostess station almost smack in the middle.
Part of me finds it odd.
Thinking of hanging a small floating ceiling above it, to give it a real home.

Generally I like it open though.

Long (45'?) banquet along right side. "Hollywood" table at back end of right side wall.
Bar.......wait station.....kitchen along left.
Dish pit...walk-in.....bathrooms...and private dining room in the back.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Robie said:


> Pay want to roll some shellac based primer before attaching anything to the panels.


I'd spray the whole thing in place.


BTW.....grey terazzo floors staying (2/3rd's of it).
Grossly out of level ....decent and passable though.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

How high is the ceiling at the panels?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Robie said:


> How high is the ceiling at the panels?


I think around 12'....maybe a bit less.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> I'd spray the whole thing in place.
> 
> 
> BTW.....grey terazzo floors staying (2/3rd's of it).
> Grossly out of level ....decent and passable though.


Any heating or plumbing above them? I hate those panels. If they get stuck to the framework, they will chip and make a mess if you have to take a few down.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Robie said:


> Any heating or plumbing above them? I hate those panels. If they get stuck to the framework, they will chip and make a mess if you have to take a few down.


A bunch of 2x4 fluorescents that are going away in favor of drops.

A good bit of "some guy didn't feel like crawling/climbing out with it" junk.

Not much else that I noticed.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm just thinking about the panels sticking to the grids if you spray in place.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Robie said:


> I'm just thinking about the panels sticking to the grids if you spray in place.


:thumbsup:

Methinks laying them all out and spraying .......much wiser.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

...


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Mirrors, just like I have in my bedroom


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Lots of natural light?
Do they want to keep it bright or darkish?
Open during the day or just dinner?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Methinks laying them all out and spraying .......much wiser.


Save yourself a lot of grief - prop them in place with lengths of dowel, or something similar. Spray everything, let dry, take the propping thingies back out. Much much faster. 

Also, spraying shellac indoors is going to be a potential fire / explosion hazard. Even spraying Kilz Original can be hairy...

Yes, you'll need to talk with your BI about this. I don't know restaurants, but generally the ceiling tiles would be flame retardant. A relevant property is flame spread. Having a high flame spread on a ceiling like this is exceptionally dangerous in the event of a fire, because the stock flaming tiles will drop in 10 minutes - less if you put hot burning stuff all over them with high flame spread.

Code violation and resulting negligence suit in the event of a fire with injuries.

I'm guessing the AHJ is going to tell you you can put anything up there as long as it's non-flammable - they won't want a chance of any blowback. Roxul makes insulation boards out of mineral wool. It's light, strong enough, won't burn at all, and is around $1 a sqft if I recall. Mud and funky metal lathe probably fits your budget as well.

There may be a clear glue that would be good for this, but I don't know what it would be...


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Methinks laying them all out and spraying .......much wiser.


That comes towards the end

We call that "the money shot"


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Robie said:


> Lots of natural light?
> Do they want to keep it bright or darkish?


Depends on the audience


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

OK, so those tiles may be both flame spread and fire rated. Check this for clues and some discussion:

http://www.fireengineering.com/arti...ents/the-ol-professor/suspended-ceilings.html


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Robie said:


> Lots of natural light?
> Do they want to keep it bright or darkish?
> Open during the day or just dinner?


Good natural light.

Totally glazed front.

In between light and dark?????

Both Lunch and Dinner service.....maybe even brunch.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I think the ceiling and what is above it could be a great asset to you.

Paint the 
T-bar a silver, get some of the contact paper that looks like maple wood grain butcher block and stainless steel or what have you.

More T-bar short rails for a 2' x 2' pattern, put the contact paper/Tiles in a pattern or random, leave some out, paint the hard lid black or dark charcoal would be better.

2x2 lights in T-bar ceiling and maybe in the hard lid ceiling.

Anyway, here is kind of the idea I was thinking.

I am calling your place the Blue Ridge Swamp Kitchen.

Andy.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

remove the grid ceiling paint everything above it black done.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

pappagor said:


> remove the grid ceiling paint everything above it black done.



:thumbsup:


----------

